# The villagers won't let me leave their homes!



## gamerlady (Dec 2, 2021)

Is there a certain amount of time I have to stay when an animal invites me to their home? I stayed at least 5 minutes and every time I get ready to leave the villager requests that I stay longer. I keep trying, and I CAN'T LEAVE! I had to exit the game to leave.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 2, 2021)

cant recall if this has ever happened to me (I think maybe once or twice), but when you visit a villager it doesn't really matter how long you stay. what does matter is that you talk to them multiple times (I would talk to them like 5-6 times to be sure). also interact with their furniture while you're at it. they'll eventually let you leave.


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 2, 2021)

I've never had a villager keep me from leaving their house before. They usually say something about me leaving so soon regardless of how much time I've spent there, but I can always leave. I usually just talk to them 3-5 times and then go.


----------



## gigii (Dec 2, 2021)

when ever i go to there house i just talk to them then leave lol


----------



## CherryApplePie (Dec 9, 2021)

Wow, that has never happened to me. I can usually walk right out, lol. Maybe it’s a glitch?


----------



## gigii (Dec 9, 2021)

well its happened to me bc i wanted to leave mitzi's house and shes was like no dont leave you didnt se my full house or sum like that so just talk to them and than u can leave


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 16, 2021)

I’ve never recalled having this happen. I’d hate for a villager you hold me hostage. It might be a glitch, but eventually I’d save and quit. You’ll just wake up in your house.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Dec 17, 2021)

Have you spoken to them? I think you have too,


----------



## gigii (Dec 17, 2021)

Mr_Keroppi said:


> Have you spoken to them? I think you have too,


i love ur pfp


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Dec 17, 2021)

gigibeqr said:


> i love ur pfp


Thank you!! Keroppi gotta stay in trends with the seasons


----------



## Mommahusky (Jul 4, 2022)

I’ve just visited Marshall and he wouldn’t let me leave, kept asking why I was going. Even asked to be rescued but you need to be outside apparently. Had to close it down.


----------



## michito (Jul 6, 2022)

You have to talk to them for a few times, and when they ask you if you want to buy some of their furniture that's when you can leave!
I think you don't have to necessarily buy anything from them, just their proposal is fine ^^


----------

